
Ask HN: Resources for Systems Programming in Lisp - z3phyr
When I read about history of computers, I see a lot of Lisp based systems and programming environments that were essentially complete operating systems and development environments built on lisp.<p>Unrelated to lisp but equally intriguing is smalltalk-80 systems were essentially similar complete operating systems written in smalltalk.<p>Are there any modern resources where systems programming is explored in such high level programming environments?<p>Are there any modern computer designs based on the constructs of these languages (example a computer architecture based on maybe cons cells, and can be directly programmed in Lisp, or the elements of computation abstracted as objects, which communicate through message passing)<p>I wish to explore that side of computing and it seems to be very hard to find reading and physical resources to get set up.<p>I have read the elements of computing, PAIP part 1 and currently reading the Anatomy of Lisp. I also plan to read Lisp in Small Pieces. Having said that, these books do not seem to exactly have what I am looking for, as excellent reads as they are!<p>Some links are welcome!
======
lispm
[https://github.com/froggey/Mezzano](https://github.com/froggey/Mezzano)

Mezzano is an operating system written in Common Lisp.

------
brudgers
Erlang is a good tool for exploring message passing. Or rather OTP (Open
Telecom Platform) at a different abstraction layer. Or the Beam virtual
machine at yet another abstraction layer. For a modern (virtual) Lisp machine,
you can probably do worse than working in Emacs.

To me, there's rarely a reason to bake a specific abstraction into hardware.
The whole idea of computers is the ability to compute anything that is
computable.

